# Turmeric capsules.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Pretty poor with my joints so I’m considering trying turmeric, black pepper and ginger capsules.
Any of you older gents take these.


----------



## timphillipsma (Mar 16, 2010)

The capsules might help a little, glucosamine is fantastic for knees especially. If you are willing to try something a tad more left field,research the Wim Hof method, some decent scientific research backs its use in helping inflamation amongst other things.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Try making your own fresh shots with Tumeric, pineapple and ginger


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

glucosamine for my mountainbike knees. FOLLOW the instructions as these can give stomach troubles


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

One of the wim hof breathing methods i use quite regularly, certainly sends you into a calm state (feels like lightheaded and mesmerised) and does make you feel relaxed when you have finished it, i do it before snoozes on my lunch break at work and before i go to bed at night

Also green lipped muscle tablets are excellent for joints


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

timphillipsma said:


> The capsules might help a little, glucosamine is fantastic for knees especially. If you are willing to try something a tad more left field,research the Wim Hof method, some decent scientific research backs its use in helping inflamation amongst other things.


Yes Glucosamine is excellent and even better when it's with chondroitin, take them for my old knees with cartilage issues and works very well, all joints will benefit from it but it does take a couple of months to start kicking in.
Been taking it for about 10 years and my joints are good.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a runner and lots swear by turmeric lattes to help aching joints. Not tried it but a lot do it rather than capsules.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

bellguy said:


> Yes Glucosamine is excellent and even better when it's with chondroitin, take them for my old knees with cartilage issues and works very well, all joints will benefit from it but it does take a couple of months to start kicking in.
> Been taking it for about 10 years and my joints are good.


Pretty much the same for me. A great improvement on how my knees feel now.


----------



## sniktaw (Mar 25, 2015)

streaky said:


> Pretty much the same for me. A great improvement on how my knees feel now.


What brand and dose? Thanks ;o)


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> Try making your own fresh shots with Tumeric, pineapple and ginger


You'd need to drink a lot of shots to get the recommended dosage :thumb:

I do take tablets twice daily, 500mg Curcumin from Future You.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

bradleymarky said:


> Pretty poor with my joints so I'm considering trying turmeric, black pepper and ginger capsules.
> Any of you older gents take these.


These are fantastic, they were recommended to me 17 years ago by a friend who had arthritis in both knees, but still managed to play football, cricket and squash.
My wife and I take them every day, all aches and pains gone.

https://www.healthspan.co.uk/shop/chondromax/

Everyone I have recommended them to has been blown away by them. But beware buying cheaper ones from Holland and Barrett etc. Look at the strength of cheaper ones compared to these.


----------

